# Rescuing kittens



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

My lovely local charity CLAWS has got me top of their list waiting on a kitten or two to come under their radar once the season picks up. I need lots of encouragement to wait and be patient . . . I'm spending too much time checking out preloved and [email protected] notice boards while I wait . . . :blush2:


----------



## Lexie13 (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck........I hope you get what you want.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Aww, hopefully you get your babies soon  Just think you are giving some little rescue kittens a better start at life rather than the ones on pre loved  Well done!


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Lexie; I'm trying not to be too specific, but obviously we all have our preferences. I like: Semi-long hairs of any colour; torties, blues or colourpoints if shorthaired. 
We have an utterly gorgeous person in our white and ginger neutered 4yo boy (we rescued him from same charity). I thought he was peculiar looking when we got him, but my 9 yo son fell in love with him instantly, so we took him home from the fosterer with no hesitation. And kind of like members of your family - you don't see that they might look a tad odd once you love them! :001_tt1:
I can't quite believe the things this boy puts up with from my 5 yo human, for whom I'm really getting a kitten on an emotional level for her to call her own and name and love etc etc. He (Simba, the cat) has taught her so much about pets (mostly by the occasional scratch and bat) and essentially that they are not toys, I do just think it is time for me to add to our family now. :yesnod: EVEN my husband agrees and has said, yeah, get two if you like!!! :thumbup:
Getting over-excited with my smilies, so I'd better head off now . . .


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Tiggertots - I do <3 your quotation!


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Happy  It's a very true quote in our household  My poor OH is stuck with me and two mad hatter kitties!


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Fab - just been to search for one for me - I'm an English Teacher by profession, so I rather liked this one . . . :blush:


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol, very fitting happy


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

:wink:
I know I'm going to be posting on here like mad when I get the kitten(s) as I'll need to know all about isolating, introducing to Simba, feeding, littering, going out, jabs, neutering etc etc. :mad2:


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Simba.... why what a lovely name


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Why thank you: We're Disney nuts, so OH suggested we come up with a Disney name and DS suggested that (in spite of wanting to call him B.A. after the A Team character!!!).


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

We are the same, we've Tigger, Simba & Nala


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL! Nala's one of the names we have on our list for next kit! Also Ariel and Jasmine feature there.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Ooh Jasmine is nice too


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

We had thought of Gavin and Stacey too . . . lo has vetoed that though, she wants a princess. :nonod:


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

happyinyournappy said:


> We had thought of Gavin and Stacey too . . . lo has vetoed that though, she wants a princess. :nonod:


Haha that's quite a good one, but you'd have to call them Gavla and Smiffay!


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Or Ness and Bryn.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Hehe, love love love Bryn! Just looking at him gives me the giggles


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Now I'll tell you for why . . .


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Just had an email from medicanimal that they're doing free postage right now. Should I get anything in, in anticipation of kittens coming my way when the aseson picks up? Is Feliway Transport of Felifriend spray useful when introducing a new kitten or two into a home where there's already a cat? :huh:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

[QUOTE = happyinyournappy; 1420862] Just had an email from medic animal that they're doing free postage right now. Should I get anything in, in anticipation of kittens coming my way when the aseson picks up? Is Feliway Transport of spray Felifriend useful when introducing a new kitten or two into a home where there's already a cat? : huh: [/ QUOTE]

Hi,

Yes its useful for cats coming in where there is already a cat, and the diffusers work the same way,very good to have in!

Another thing you can try is smell transferrance,rub a blanket on the kitten then on the cat you already have and switch it round so they get each others scent! the feliway will help to keep things calm though,I use them myself.

Izzie


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Izzie - really useful to know it works!


----------

